# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Top 10 της επιστήμης για το 2009

## ntrits

> Title: *Top 10 της επιστήμης για το 2009*
> Post by: *ice* on *09:08 21/12/2009* 
> Οι δέκα σημαντικότερες ανακαλύψεις το 2009 σύμφωνα με το Science
> 
> 
> Η ανακάλυψη των απολιθωμάτων της «Αρδι», ενός ενδιάμεσου εξελικτικού σταδίου ανάμεσα στον πίθηκο και τον άνθρωπο, βρίσκεται στην κορυφή της λίστας με τις σημαντικότερες έρευνες του 2009, σύμφωνα με το κορυφαίο περιοδικό Science.
> 
> Τα πρώτα απολιθώματα του πιθανού προγόνου μας, που ταξινομήθηκε στο είδος Ardipithecus ramidus, ανακαλύφθηκαν το 1994 στην Αιθιοπία και χρονολογούνται στα 4,4 εκατομμύρια χρόνια πριν. Η μελέτη όμως χρειάστηκε 15 χρόνια μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί φέτος τον Οκτώβριο.
> 
> ...


.

----------

